# PNOZ Multi+ ms1P



## jabba (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo ,

hat einer Ahnung vom PNOZ-Multi mit der Option ms1P.
Ich will damit den Not-Aus und eine Zweihand für die Freigabe eines Servomotors schalten.
Über das Optionsmodul ms1P soll die Drehrichtung sicher überwacht werden, so das bei der Aufwärtsbewegung die Zwei-Hand wieder losgelassen werden kann.
Hab schon mehrfach mit Pilz gesprochen, die sagten zwar müßte gehen,
aber bei 2000,00€ mit Software und Hardware, ist mir das etwas wage.


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
wenn du dich bei pilz auf der homepage anmeldest, kannst du dir ne Demo der Soft runterladen.Dann kannst du ja mal nach ner 30Tage Lizenz (dort) fragen. Einen entsprechenden Drehzahlwächter vorrausgesetzt müsste das gehen. Mit Inis die Drehrichtung zu machen geht nicht.
Thomas


----------



## jabba (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo thomass5,

genau das mit Ini´s zu machen hatte ich vor, und wurde auch von Pilz vorgeschlagen. Wenn ich das in der Software mache, ist aber noch nicht klar, wie lange z.B. es dauert bis man die Drehrichtung erkennt.
Der Kunde will hier ca 0,8s sparen in die der Werker was anders machen kann, wenn ich dann 300ms brauche um die Drehrichtung zu erkenne, bleibt mir nicht viel gewinn.
Da der Antrieb über einen Zahnriehmen geht, könnte ich da einen Inkrementalgeber anbauen, würde der denn nach Deiner Meinung gehen.

Wichtig ist aber , ich muss nur die Richtung erkennen , daher reicht kein Drehzahlwächter.


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
wenn mir das noch richtig von der pilzschulung im Ohr ist geht das nur mit nem Drehzahlwächter und nicht mit Inis(oder war das ein noch nicht? das es mittlerweile geht?) müsste aber in der Doku zum Drehzahlmodul stehen(irgendwo auf cd).
Ich werde morgen mal nachsehen.Und das ganze händisch programmieren?Weis nicht so recht wie das mit der Sicherheit ist.

Thomas


----------



## jabba (3 Juli 2007)

Danke schon mal im vorraus,

also bei dem Zusatzmodul ms1p steht das mit den Ini´s drin, auch genau wie die angeordnet sein müßen. Weiterhin ist das für Stillstand, Drehzahl und Drehrichtung bis Sil3.
Da ich noch keins programmiert haben, bin ich natürlich unsicher dem Kunden zu sagen das es geht.


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
muß mich berichtigen zu den INIs:
Zitat:
Anforderungen an den Näherungsschalter
• Es dürfen ausschließlich Näherungsschalter
vom Typ "pnp" eingesetzt werden
(Schließer, gegen Plus schaltend).
• Die Näherungsschalter benötigen eine
Versorgungsspannung von 24 V DC.
• Die Näherungsschalter müssen so
angebracht werden, dass mind. einer immer
bedämpft ist (High-Signal führt).
• Die Näherungsschalter müssen so versetzt
angebracht werden, dass sich die aufgenommenen
Signale überlappen.


Modulbeschreibung
Sicherheitseigenschaften:
Das Erweiterungsmodul PNOZ ms1p/PNOZ
ms2p erfüllt folgende Sicherheitsanforderungen:
• Die Schaltung ist redundant mit Selbstüberwachung
aufgebaut.
• Die Sicherheitseinrichtung bleibt auch bei
Ausfall eines Bauteils wirksam.
Modulmerkmale:
• Überwachung von 2 unabhängigen
Achsen
• Anschluss von
- 2 Inkrementalgebern
oder
- 4 Näherungsschaltern (2 Näherungsschalter
pro Achse)
oder
- 1 Inkrementalgeber auf Achse 1 und
2 Näherungsschaltern auf Achse 2
oder
- 1 Inkrementalgeber auf Achse 2 und
2 Näherungsschaltern auf Achse 1
• Messgrößen:
- Stillstand
- Drehzahl (8 Werte einstellbar)
- Drehrichtung
• Achstypen, Gebertypen und Startart im
PNOZmulti Configurator wählbar
• Statusanzeigen für
- Versorgungsspannung
- Inkrementalgeber
- Näherungsschalter
- Achszustand, Stillstand und Drehzahlüberschreitung
- Fehler am System
• Anschlusstechnik Näherungsschalter:
steckbare Klemmen, wahlweise mit
Käfigzugfederanschluss oder
Schraubanschluss
• Anschlusstechnik Inkrementalgeber: RJ-
45-Buchsenstecker
• galvanische Trennung zwischen den
Anschlüssen X1, X12 und X22
• max. 4 Drehzahlwächter an das Basisgerät
PNOZ m1p/PNOZ m2p anschließbar
Funktionsbeschreibung
Arbeitsweise:
Der Drehzahlwächter PNOZ ms1p/PNOZ
ms2p kann zwei Achsen unabhängig
voneinander auf Stillstand, Drehzahl und
Drehrichtung überwachen. Das PNOZ ms1p/
PNOZ ms2p meldet den Status der überwachten
Werte an das Basisgerät. Abhängig
von der geladenen Sicherheitsschaltung
können die Werte vom Basisgerät z. B. an
einen Relaisausgang des Sicherheitssystems
übergeben werden.
Für die Aufnahme der Werte können
Inkrementalgeber und/oder Näherungsschalter
eingesetzt werden.
Info! In der Online-Hilfe des PNOZmulti
Configurators ist die Konfiguration des
Drehzahlwächters PNOZ ms1p/PNOZ
ms2p ausführlich beschrieben

Thomas


----------



## Maxl (3 Juli 2007)

Werden nur 2 Inis eingesetzt, kann lediglich auf "Sichere Drehzahl" und "Sicherer Halt" abgefragt werden. Für "Sichere Drehrichtung" ist ein Inkrementalgeber notwendig.

Ich selber habe schon Drehzahlwächter fürs PnozMulti eingesetzt (die 24V-Variante - ob das ms1p oder ms2p ist weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf). Ich verwende 2 Inis und werte nur Sicherer Halt und Sichere Geschwindigkeit aus.

Wie es mit Reaktionszeiten aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht genau beantworten, beim Einsatz von 2 Inis sind die Meldungen auf jeden Fall teilweise verzögert:
- "Sichere Drehzahl überschritten" unverzögert
- "Sichere Drehzahl ok" einige 100ms verzögert
- "Sicherer Halt nicht ok" unverzögert
- "Sicherer Halt" einige 100ms verzögert

Dabei sei aber bemerkt, dass Zählfrequenzen von 5Hz und weniger abgefragt werden. Mit einem Inkrementalgeber sollte das Zeitverhalten auf jeden Fall besser werden.


Vielleicht stellt sich das Problem aber gar nicht:
Du müsstest klären, ob die Signale für "Sichere Drehrichtung" nicht im Stillstand auch auf "HIGH" sind - und nur weggehen, wenn sich die Achse in die Entgegengesetzte Richtung wegbewegt.

Unterm Strich bleibt Dir wohl nur probieren - mit Hardware und Software leihweise von Pilz.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Maxl (3 Juli 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muß mich berichtigen zu den INIs:
> Zitat:
> Anforderungen an den Näherungsschalter................
> ...


Wozu das halbe Handbuch herauskopieren? Ein Verweis aufs Handbuch (Seite) bzw. auf die Onlinehilfe hätte auch gereicht!

Fest steht auf jeden Fall, dass ich die tatsächliche Funktionsweise (und vor allem die Funktion der Einstellparameter) erst durch Tests herausgefunden habe. Die Onlinehilfe war auch nicht sehr Hilfreich dabei (vor allem zum Thema Verzögerungszeiten usw. steht da gar nix drin).

Wurde als Gebertype im PnozMulti Configurator "2 Inis" gewählt, werden die Ausgänge für "Sichere Drehrichtung" am Schaltungselement deaktiviert und lassen sich nicht mehr nutzen.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## jabba (3 Juli 2007)

Nochmals Danke euch zwei.

Hab die Software mal ausprobiert, siehe Bild.
Ich hab das Pilz eindeutig erklärt was gemacht werden soll,
aber in der Software geht es definitiv nicht.

Ist die Verschaltung so als Übersicht richtig?


----------



## Maxl (3 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich hab das Pilz eindeutig erklärt was gemacht werden soll, aber in der Software geht es definitiv nicht.


was geht da nicht?


> Ist die Verschaltung so als Übersicht richtig?


Die Beschaltung ist korrekt!

Wie gesagt, ohne Inkrementalgeber geht da wohl nichts.


----------



## ge_org (4 Juli 2007)

Woran scheitert das wirklich?
Drehrichtungserkennung ist möglich, die Verknüpfungen passen (Not-Aus Quittierung ohne Start Taster?).
Ich glaub, dass Pilz Adapterkabel anbietet, die es ermöglichen, das Resolversignal des Servos parallel auf den Regler bzw. das Pnozmulti zu legen, in der Firma hatten wir noch (sollten noch) zwei solche Dinger rumliegen, da wir bei einer Anlage nur auf Stillstand überwacht haben (mit 2 Initiatoren auf Zahnrad, weil Wechsel von Servo auf FU-->Scheissrumgefummle mit den Flanken wie oben beschrieben, ein Drehgeber wäre einfacher gewesen-->Preis/Leistung zeigt sich erst bei der Inbetriebnahme!).

Gruß

Georg


----------



## jabba (4 Juli 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> was geht da nicht?
> ...


 
So wie Du schon richtig geschrieben hast, kann ich die Richtungsabfrage nicht mit Ini´s machen !



> Woran scheitert das wirklich?


Scheitern tut da nix, bin ja noch in der Angebotsphase. Aber das ist es vom Preis schon wichtig , ob ich noch einen Drehgeber brauche, oder z.B. noch ein Ausgangsmodul.
Das mit dem Modul für den Inkrementalgeber habe ich auch von Pilz erfahren, die Aussage war aber, das es nicht mit jedem geht.
Ich denke mal ein Drehgeber mit 1024 Inkrementen und Rad für den Zahnriehmen wird auch nicht viel teurer als zwei Ini´s und fummeln. 



> (Not-Aus Quittierung ohne Start Taster?).


 
War gestern mein erster Versuch mit der Software, hab die vorher noch nie installiert, daher fehlt vielleicht das eine oder andere.

An der Drehzahlüberwachung muss oben links ein Eingang dran, den hab ich auf Not-Aus Signal gesetzt, war das richtig oder wofür ist der ?


----------



## Maxl (5 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> An der Drehzahlüberwachung muss oben links ein Eingang dran, den hab ich auf Not-Aus Signal gesetzt, war das richtig oder wofür ist der ?


Der Drehzahlwächterblock kann bis zu 8 sichere Geschwindigkeiten überwachen - aber zeitgleich immer nur eine. Mit dem Eingang am signalisierst Du dem Block, auf welche Geschwindigkeit überwacht werden soll.
In Deinem Fall sollte also VKE=1 an den Baustein geschaltet werden.

mfg
Maxl


----------

